# Payslips and Bank Statements - Spouse Visa



## powerranger93 (May 24, 2017)

Hi All,

My husband is a UK citizen and is in the process of completing the Appendix 2 Form in application for the UK spouse visa.

He recently received a pay increase around 5 months ago, but was earning above the 18,600 requirement before the pay increase, does this mean we need to submit 12 months of payslips / bank statements as question 3.20 seems to ask what was the sponsors total income over 12 months? 

We ask this as we've got the 6 months payslips and 6 months bank statements, but now wondering whether we actually need to get 12?

This is something we are very confused about, so would appreciate your help on this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. You still apply under Cat A (pay over the last 6 months), and you simply declare his pre-increase pay. OK, this doesn't quite correspond to the actual income he has received, but this is how to interpret the rules. This confuses a lot of people, and the guidance can be a little clearer.


----------



## powerranger93 (May 24, 2017)

Joppa said:


> No. You still apply under Cat A (pay over the last 6 months), and you simply declare his pre-increase pay. OK, this doesn't quite correspond to the actual income he has received, but this is how to interpret the rules. This confuses a lot of people, and the guidance can be a little clearer.


Thank you Joppa very much appreciated, so in the employment letter from his manager, does his manager need to state the newer salary he is earning and just explain hes had an increase, or does this not need to be mentioned ?

Thanks in advance again.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

His manager should mention both previous and current pay, as the increase happened during the last 6 months, the period you are submitting.


----------



## powerranger93 (May 24, 2017)

Joppa said:


> His manager should mention both previous and current pay, as the increase happened during the last 6 months, the period you are submitting.


Another question, really appreciate your help.

My husband has taken a few months off unpaid leave from his work and is currently staying with me in Malaysia , he is due to go back shortly and return to his work, so some payslips are not going to show any return, if his manager was to state he's on unpaid leave could we still apply via category A? Or does that mean we need to submit 12 months of bank statements and pay slips and apply via category B?

Thank you again, this is so helpful!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can't apply under Cat A if his last 6 months' pay, when annualised (doubled), doesn't reach £18,600, if he is in a non-salaried job. If he is in a salaried post, he has to use the lowest pay received, which is zero. So you may only be able to apply under Cat B. This means during the last 12 months he has received in total £18,600 or more.


----------



## Amal12 (Sep 13, 2017)

Please helpI. My fiancee was on unpaid leave September and october. How can I manage now 6 months payslips. Shall I give the payslips of march till august and november since he ll be paid on November.and we give his unpaid leave note


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

If you are applying under Cat A you provide 6 payslips *each* showing 1,550 GBP
gross income.

If two of your payslips show 0 for income, then you can't apply under Cat A.

You'll have to wait until such time as you have 6 payslips showing that he earns 18,600GBP.


----------



## Amal12 (Sep 13, 2017)

We can't even apply cat B since he is in same company he just took that unpaid leave.


----------



## Amal12 (Sep 13, 2017)

Joppa help please.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You can apply via Cat B even if you've been with the same employer. Unless the unpaid leave taken was sick/parental/adoption/paternity leave, it will be a break in his employment, so you should use Cat B to apply now, or wait until he has 6 months of steady pay from October onward


----------



## Amal12 (Sep 13, 2017)

My sponsor got unpaid period because his mother was sick this is the reason for what his company gave that unpaid perood


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Amal12 said:


> My sponsor got unpaid period because his mother was sick this is the reason for what his company gave that unpaid perood


What was the reason for your visa refusal on 5 October 2017.

If because of not having been paid for two months then you are going to have to wait until you a) either have 6 full months of payslips or b) apply under Cat B


----------



## Amal12 (Sep 13, 2017)

Crawford said:


> Amal12 said:
> 
> 
> > My sponsor got unpaid period because his mother was sick this is the reason for what his company gave that unpaid perood
> ...


It was because we made a silly mistake we gave payslips from 24 january till 14 july. So thy said it s not covering full 6 months and we gave work letter not dated 28 days prior to application date. It was our big stupid fault. I applied first with cat a. It s very painfull to wait I want just to make sure if I can apply cat B as long as I meet the requirements of 18600 so I can give 12 months wage with the gape of unpaid from 18 September till 28 october.


----------



## Amal12 (Sep 13, 2017)

Amal12 said:


> Joppa help please.


Hello guys am filling now the appendix 2 using category B. And I have to answer two questions.
1 What is your sponsor annual income from this employment before tax?
What was your sponsor s total income before tax from salaried employment in the 12 months prior to your application?.
Here I am so confused where shall I pit basic pay and where shall I add all payslips together.


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

For cat B you need to have annual income of £18,600 and your past 12 months total salary has been atleast £18,600

1) What is your current salary?
2) What is the Total of all payslips in the past 12 months?

If you let us know the above can help


----------



## Amal12 (Sep 13, 2017)

londoner007 said:


> For cat B you need to have annual income of £18,600 and your past 12 months total salary has been atleast £18,600
> 
> 1) What is your current salary?
> 2) What is the Total of all payslips in the past 12 months?
> ...


My basic pay is 21324. But I can do over time and bonus so I can get more. 
My solicitor put in question 3_20 wht am having on p60 which is 34000 but am convinced I must add up total payslips tht I had over 12 months


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

2) What is the Total of all payslips in the past 12 months?


----------



## Amal12 (Sep 13, 2017)

It is 26432.98 this is the total of all my payslips from January 2017 till January 2018


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Then Apply CAT B: - you meet the condition because you are CURRENTLY earning at least £18,600 and you have earned AT LEAST £18,600 in the pas 12 months.

Provide the following for financial documents:

- Employee letter
- Employment contract
- 12 months payslip
- 12 months bank statement
- Write £26432.98 for Appendix 2, not what P60 says because your P60 will cover April to April am guessing and not the immediate last 12 months your relying on.

InshaAllah you get the approval this time, make loads of dua.


----------



## Amal12 (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks a lot.


----------

